# hay can i upgrade my rb25det



## negroom (Jun 30, 2004)

my question is can i upgrade my rb25det it is in a 1993 240sx , like bigger turbo an exhauts manifold ect and can i drift do i have the room to do this ..... soory far bad speeling no very good in english thank you for youre help


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

belongs in the 240sx/s13 section. yes, you can upgrade, for a price.
i forget who said it first

horsepower costs money, so how fast do you wanna go?


----------



## negroom (Jun 30, 2004)

Jasper said:


> belongs in the 240sx/s13 section. yes, you can upgrade, for a price.
> i forget who said it first
> 
> horsepower costs money, so how fast do you wanna go?


i want to ron like 700 to 750 rwhp


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

negroom said:


> i want to ron like 700 to 750 rwhp


be prepared to spend close to $15grand in engine work to get to 750hp @ the wheels. (without nitrous, or running off race gas 24/7, although i doubt you'd ever get 750hp on pump gas)...then you'll need to gut the whole interior and put a massive roll cage in it. (so for 750whp, you'd probably be spending about $4-$5 a gallon on race gas...assuming u can find it near you)...get shitty mileage, not have a chance in hell of passing inspection, etc, etc
just build an S13 SR20DET, maybe push 400whp out of it with a lot of work, and be happy
750whp isnt realistic, nor even remotely safe for a street driven vehicle


----------

